# Blood in Pectoral Fin - Kindly help ASAP



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I just bought / rescued a few 3" Malawian Blue Dolphins from an LFS here and they were very poorly kept. I see that a few of them have a Blood Red Streak like thing at the base of their Pectoral Fin ( exactly at the place where the pectoral fin is attached to the body )

Kindly refer the below pic for the exact affected area -










Please help me on what kind of disease is this and the most effective medication for the same. Please help me urgently as I dont want to lose these cute little babies.

Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a sand sifter from lake Tanganyika with the same thing and I have been treating it with melafix and it's still red. Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Any update?


----------

